# How do I deter them from chewing?



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

So, my rats have destroyed the corner of the tray in their CN. They've chewed completely through it. How can I make them stop? They have toys that they ignore...


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

put some sour apple (I think that's what its called, or some vanilla extract on the chew site, or all along the rim of the tray.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Do I need to reapply it daily?


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

careful i herd some rats like the taste of the apple spray stuff.

For my young ones they just kind of stopped after a while but my pan is well not so cornered any longer. But i have replacements in case(my pans came cracked). 

What may help is having full covered pans with fleece if you use that?


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

lilangel said:


> careful i herd some rats like the taste of the apple spray stuff.
> 
> For my young ones they just kind of stopped after a while but my pan is well not so cornered any longer. But i have replacements in case(my pans came cracked).
> 
> What may help is having full covered pans with fleece if you use that?


My girls LOVE the taste of Bitter Apple. I tried to put it on them when intros, and they licked each other. ._.
Silly rats. =\


----------



## shaylee_breena (Apr 1, 2010)

i've got the same problem, luckily panda's only chewed through the back of the cage so far which backs onto a wall, im a bit worried she'll start on the front soon :S i've got sooooooooooooo much stuff in there for her to chew on, but she totally ignores it and goes for the tray everytime! :S 
does anyone where you get the spray stuff from?
thankiess


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

lilangel said:


> careful i herd some rats like the taste of the apple spray stuff.
> 
> For my young ones they just kind of stopped after a while but my pan is well not so cornered any longer. But i have replacements in case(my pans came cracked).
> 
> What may help is having full covered pans with fleece if you use that?


I actually just tried using Vanilla Extract and so far they haven't chewed all night. I did have fleece in there but tore that apart within a couple days.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've found the only way to stop them is let them carry on. They're rats, they will chew, you just have to work around it.

I got some ceramic floor tiles and every time I noticed them chewing a corner I would place the floor tile underneath. It took them a little while to get the idea that chewing wouldn't get them anywhere and stopped. 

You can also try some coroplast (correx) and line underneath the cage - that worked well too with my less manic chewers.


----------

